# Questions about a RZR



## Eastexasmudder

Well I might be getting a RZR, found some good deals on some 2011 close outs. I am needing to know some cons about these things. My wife has her mind made up about getting one, I'm keeping the brute regardless and she'll be the main driver of it. It'll probalbly be the rzr s, does anyone know if they upgraded the cage in the 11's. That's my big concern with them?


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=14757&highlight=buying


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Thanks P, ran a search but it don't pull it up on my phone.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

no prob. thats the only thread I could find that was recent that had any info in it. I thought we had one more, just couldnt locate it at the moment.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i have no complaints about my 2011 RZR S


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I've looked at 3 today, there all left overs from 2011, only downside is there this funky army tan color and I don't like it. Still looking though.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Be ready to order the upgraded sprag carrier and snorkeling it is a pain but it is one heck of a ride.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Yeah I found out the 2010's and up have a zinc carrier but are still weak


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Thom

Love mine No complaints after a year with it with exception it needs at least a 2" lift and a good set of aftermarket umhw skids. Springs get soft after a while but market is flooded with replacements. I like the standard for width. I can go 99 prcent where my buddies go with their quads. good luck


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Alright guys, here it is!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Sweet!


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

The RZR 800 has the crappiest air box / air intake on the face of the earth! So before you even take it out on a ride snorkel it. Even if you do not intend to go deep with it. Then pull the air box lid off and replace the stock filter with a Uni or K&N filter what ever you prefer. As you reinstall the lid on the air box seal it with a bead of silicone to keep dust and water out from around the hinge on the box. Problem solved. I got my RZR about 3 months after a friend of mine did. I snorkeled mine right off the showroom and he did not. At 1200 miles he was using a quart of oil in about 300 miles and at 3600 miles mine was fine no abnormal oil usage at all.
Problem is Polaris designed the fresh air intake to pull air right where the dust and silt from the rear wheels collects and if it is not moved higher then IT WILL pull dust in and past the factory filter set up. Polaris says each year they have it fixed and yet people continue to have this very same issue. Good news is other than the air box the RZR is an AWESOME machine. Definitely one of the best out there. I hate to mention other forums on here but there is a ton of information on the RZR Forums.net Forum on this issue. Just be sure you come back home to MIMB after you visit there.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

ATV-UTVTECH said:


> The RZR 800 has the crappiest air box / air intake on the face of the earth! So before you even take it out on a ride snorkel it. Even if you do not intend to go deep with it. Then pull the air box lid off and replace the stock filter with a Uni or K&N filter what ever you prefer. As you reinstall the lid on the air box seal it with a bead of silicone to keep dust and water out from around the hinge on the box. Problem solved. I got my RZR about 3 months after a friend of mine did. I snorkeled mine right off the showroom and he did not. At 1200 miles he was using a quart of oil in about 300 miles and at 3600 miles mine was fine no abnormal oil usage at all.
> Problem is Polaris designed the fresh air intake to pull air right where the dust and silt from the rear wheels collects and if it is not moved higher then IT WILL pull dust in and past the factory filter set up. Polaris says each year they have it fixed and yet people continue to have this very same issue. Good news is other than the air box the RZR is an AWESOME machine. Definitely one of the best out there. I hate to mention other forums on here but there is a ton of information on the RZR Forums.net Forum on this issue. Just be sure you come back home to MIMB after you visit there.


Thanks, I'm on the rzr forums and I've done everything to it. I did my snorkels differently from theirs. All vent lines are ran into the cage and the clutch cover has been sealed from the back against the motor and tranny plate as well. I have some friends that have rzr's and they warned me about the air box and it's been sealed properly now.




I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## ATV-UTVTECH

You have a great machine keep us posted on your mods. If there is anything you need drop us a line!


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I actually think y'all but some mods on this rzr before I got it, it has a utv tech wrap, full skids, tank skid dash inlay for gauges and a grill cover and winch plate cover that says utv tech. Bought it from family power sports in McKinney tx. I've put a lift, WER shocks, probox top, snorkels, 2nd battery with isolator, winch and some 14" M12 black diesels with 30" s/w zillas, and 55 watt hids and lock and ride half windshield.




I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Nice bike man. Our group has a large ride planned weekend of march 23-25 at river run. If ya wanna join us your more than welcome to. We hope to see ya out there. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Actually I will be there with some friends, we were going the 17th but do to a family emergency we moved it to that weekend. We will have a couple of sxs's there but mainly wheelers. My wife will be in the rzr and I'll be on the brute.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck

Eastexasmudder said:


> Actually I will be there with some friends, we were going the 17th but do to a family emergency we moved it to that weekend. We will have a couple of sxs's there but mainly wheelers. My wife will be in the rzr and I'll be on the brute.
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Be sure to keep an eye open for me...I'll be easily seen with my filthyredneck t-shirts lol, staying in the cabins. That is a nice ride you got man, and glad to hear your bringing the brute. I'll be on my gade and bringing the other half's red 05 brute as well.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I thought y'all were goin the 17th filthy?


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah we r, I typed faster than I read that lol. My bad.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Eastexas....we'll be in the cabins. From what I understand, we have everyone of them booked. Look for our Deep South Depth Finders banner. We have about 30-40 people coming with us. 

Mud slingin' and COLD beer drinkin'


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Will do crawfishie, I'll have a crowd with me but not near that size. Filthy it's cool, just sucks I missed the 17th. I wanted to see Levi get dragged around..




I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck

Eastexasmudder said:


> Will do crawfishie, I'll have a crowd with me but not near that size. Filthy it's cool, just sucks I missed the 17th. I wanted to see Levi get dragged around..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


Well I can't drag him around on the gade (yet anyways....mods are coming) but I can definitely give him a hard time lol. My brute will be sitting this one out.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------

